

A Russian enigma - smacktoward
http://www.kernelmag.com/features/report/4716/a-russian-enigma/

======
keithpeter
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Numbers_station](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Numbers_station)

Perhaps these will come back into fashion. You can't triangulate to find the
_recipients_

